# Shut down hard Anavar only, options?



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

About day 12 of 100mg per day, planning 8 weeks but I've shut down pretty hard already.

Libido is gone, I feel terrible at night when tired. Could this be loss of libido?

Friend advised either get test prop and start 100mg every 2 days or maybe proviron?

I just want to feel better and not as minging after I finish work and get home. I managed gym 7 days this week plus worked about 48 hours so doubt I can keep it up.

Help me out I'm open to suggestions and don't want to stop cycle!

First cycle BTW.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get some proviron and run it at 100mg a day. Also get HCG and do 500ius every 5 days through your course pal


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'd say to get some test in there. Prop to get feeling better asap and enanthate if you want to stop jabbing prop eod after 4 weeks of prop.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Is it normal to feel pretty horrible more tired you get? You reckon prob and hcg will get rid of that feeling? Thanks for fast replies


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Can't comment on the proviron, but the test will definitely make you feel better. Either way you go, good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

If the prov wouldn't then I'll go test, but if it does I might stick with orals this cycle


----------



## Buds (Feb 23, 2012)

No one else notice he has hit gym 7 days this week and worked 48 hours? You are also over doing it IMO. You need to rest as well as work out to grow. Good luck.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Its either one. Maybe I'm pushing to hard but would that make me feel like crap? I'll take a couple days rest see how I feel.

I think my libido is gone though, no drive at all


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

What you think of training less and running 50mg prov for rest of cycle?


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

100mgs of that with no test is going to make you feel crappy. Anavar surpresses your natural testosterone production, and the higher the dose the worse it will be.

You need to inject testosterone, propionate would be favourable as it'll kick in properly after a few days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i doubt your shutdown but i do think your not resting enough or eating enough and are now on the brink of overtraining certainly think your just exhausted and fatigued .


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

chilisi said:


> You don't need to use testosterone to have a successful oral cycle. Oral only cycles work very well, usually with no libido issues.


Well I felt pretty bad after 6 weeks of dianabol only. Awful symptoms, I didn't even want to get out of bed some days.

Also Anavar only is a bit daft really, it's a weak steroid. Why would you want to shut off your natural testosterone production, and replace it with a weaker hormone like anavar?

It doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> Its either one. Maybe I'm pushing to hard but would that make me feel like crap? I'll take a couple days rest see how I feel.
> 
> I think my libido is gone though, no drive at all


My thoughts would be you're just knackered and need a bit of rest. No need to be lifting more than 3 or 4 times a week imo so maybe cut that down and enjoy some days off the gym, its really important.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It makes a lot of sense to others.
> 
> How did you know the effects you were feeling we're due to a "heavy" shutdown. Did you get your bloods tested?


No but nuts have shrunk, no drive or can't cum. Feel worse today might stop cycle or half dosage feel worse than a hangover


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It makes a lot of sense to others.
> 
> How did you know the effects you were feeling we're due to a "heavy" shutdown. Did you get your bloods tested?


No I didn't have blood work done then, but my nuts shrunk and wouldn't sit properly in my sack. They were all over the place. I felt lethargic all the time and the girl I was with at the time thought I turned into a poof as I didn't wanna know.

All steroids shut you down but atleast if you have Test as the primary steroid, you will be shut down after 6 weeks but the synthetic test replaces your natural supply thus you won't experience any of these nasty side effects described here.

Each to their own, but in my experience and my recommendation would be that Test should be used as a base for every steroid cycle.

Anavar only cycles work best for people with a vagina


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

If you dont want to inject then proviron will help massively but 100mg per day is overkill. A mate uses 25mg per day and hes like a sex pest again. 25 to 50mg per day would be more than enough mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Buds said:


> No one else notice he has hit gym 7 days this week and worked 48 hours? You are also over doing it IMO. You need to rest as well as work out to grow. Good luck.


agree with this


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

I think I'm OK with injecting. Its more the cost of prop on top of the Anavar.

I'm thinking of lowering dosage of Anavar as I feel terrible. I'll order either prop or proviron on Wednesday and start on Thursday. I need feeling of well being back. Injecting doesn't bother me

Friend thinks prop is my best option I don't want to stop Anavar completely and waste 65 bucks but if I feel this bad I don't see the point

Bit ****ed of because strength will kick in soon and I've been running 100 for 2 weeks, will drop to 25 am 25 pm until I start prop or proviron. Thoughts?


----------

